# Arrested Development on Netflix



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

This has to be the absolute top reason to get Netflix.
I can not believe I let this show pass me by back in the day.
I am embarrassed I was so close-minded.
Definitely one of the most brilliant and well-written, not to mention perfectly-cast, shows ever.
If you are like me, and missed this when it was on tv, do yourself a favor and catch it on Netflix.
Laugh out loud funny.
One of the hallmarks of good writing is when you can watch the show again and still derive pleasure from it. Definitely Arrested Development!!


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

*diamond Cream*


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Afternoon Delight


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

You've made a huge mistake...


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

her?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Illusions Michael... tricks are something whores do for money.


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

AD, Firefly, Buffy, Veronica Mars, Party Down. Netflix has the best collection of cult followed TV shows streaming.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Daddy horny.


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

Have any of you ever seen a chicken?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I think I'm gonna have to go home today and break out my DVDs.


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

There's always money in the banana stand.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Can't wait for the movie!


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Her?


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Gob - Brother? Hermano means brother? Well, sounds like Hermano is about to get his a** kicked.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Anyong.


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

How about Mr. F


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Barry Zuckercorn: "you're not one of those silly men just dressed like a woman are you?"


----------



## deli99 (Nov 12, 2003)

Bob Loblaw's Law Blog


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

This show inspired me to go back to school and become an analyst/therapist or as I like to call it an "analrapist".


----------



## Bardman (Aug 26, 2002)

No Touching


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

Marry me!


----------



## Bardman (Aug 26, 2002)

I have pop-pop in the attic


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

Bardman said:


> I have pop-pop in the attic


The mere fact that you call making love "Pop Pop" tells me that you're not ready.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh Come On!


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Just reading this thread is making me LOL.

One really cool thing to do if you've never done it, watch the first episode and then immediately watch the last episode. It is so funny how many things they pulled from the first to make the last. True art.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Have either one of you ever SEEN a chicken?

Gosh, I loved this show. 

_ETA_: Ack, I see that I have smeeked . . . anyway, it's still funny.


----------



## Bardman (Aug 26, 2002)

To this day, I always giggle when I hear "The Final Countdown"


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Ladies and Gentlemen, a magician named GOB!


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

Steve Holt


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

Michael S said:


> Steve Holt


STEVE HOLT!


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

"Never Nude"


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

...and in case others want/need similar shows to watch..

Better off Ted -- which is also streaming on Netflix, and has 2 episodes that didn't air on TV.

Running Wilde -- cancelled on Fox this year, but I liked it. (I hope there are some unaired eps.)


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm sorry but the only thing Running Wilde had in common with AD is Will. That show was awful.


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

They're BALLS!


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Steve Holt is a bastard. He doesn't even know who his real father is.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I liked this conversation about Steve Holt (might not be word for word)

Gob: "Steve Holt is not my son!" 
Someone else: "Steven Holt is an idiot"
Gob: "Hey, that's my son you're talking about!" 

LOL


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

*blue handprint in the background*


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

spikedavis said:


> *blue handprint in the background*


"I just blue myself."


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

"Get rid of the Seaward"

"I'll leave when I'm good and ready."


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I don't understand the question and I won't respond to it.

* I use this all the time at work


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

And that's why you always leave a note. -The armless man


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

Like anyone would want to "r" her.


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

****** chill!


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

BTW, for anyone playing the MMORPG Rift, one of the dances is the Chicken Dance.
The only thing it is missing is the CA-CAW!






They also have the Carlton dance:


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

Donbadabon said:


> BTW, for anyone playing the MMORPG Rift, one of the dances is the Chicken Dance.
> The only thing it is missing is the CA-CAW!
> 
> 
> ...


haha, i've seen that, and i make the "chicken" noises


----------



## jerrymc (Sep 17, 2001)

"Buster, you're killing me!"


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

Lucille: Who would want to go in that dusty old clap trap anyway? 

Michael: The cabin!


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

There he is. There's John Wayne. I'm not gonna cry about my Pa. I'm gonna build an airport. Put my name on it. 

Why, so you can fly away from your feelings?


----------



## Bardman (Aug 26, 2002)

Buster: "I'd never thought I'd miss a hand so much"
(after seeing his hand chair at Lupe's house when running away from home)


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Wow.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> I'm sorry but the only thing Running Wilde had in common with AD is Will. That show was awful.


No, it had a very similar sense of writing and humor.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

mattack said:


> No, it had a very similar sense of writing and humor.


Sorry but I don't see it. I am a huge fan of AD and watched every episode of Running Wilde trying to my best to like it. I just couldn't.


----------



## Flitzy (Oct 4, 2010)

photoshopgrl said:


> Illusions Michael... tricks are something whores do for money.


Or candy.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)




----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

RE: the Cornballer: "Mother of God! Oh! Every damn time! Oh, this is a big one!"


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

there's money in the banana stand.


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

Bob Loblaw Lobs Law Bomb

Is my uncle my father and my father is my uncle, or is my father my father?

Let me take off my acting pants and pull my Analrapist stocking over my head.

------------
I just finished re-watching the whole series on DVD earlier today, and it's funny just how much foreshadowing they did to Buster losing his hand.


----------



## jerrymc (Sep 17, 2001)

"Say goodbye to THESE!!"


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Thread bump!

Arrested Development Prepares to Start Production for Netflix



> Executive producer and show narrator Ron Howard tweeted some photos from the new writers room and of some bonding time with show star Jason Bateman and show creator Mitchell Hurwitz.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I saw Jason post that picture on Twitter and was going to bring it here and forgot so thanks!!


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Started shooting yesterday. What a fun, sexy time for TV.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

:up:


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

I loved this show. It was smart and well crafted. I'll be watching it for sure.

Did they get all the actors to come back?


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

hairyblue said:


> I loved this show. It was smart and well crafted. I'll be watching it for sure.
> 
> Did they get all the actors to come back?


They got everyone they wanted. The guy who plays Steve Holt was apparently not asked.

Here are some photos from this week of shooting.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

In today's L.A. Times, an article about location filming at Occidental College in Los Angeles revealed that "Arrested Development" scenes are being shot there. (The article contains some general, vague plot spoilers, so don't read if you want your mind to be a blank slate.)


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I think I rewatched the series last year, but I'll have to do it again before the new stuff comes out.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Occidental College? The OC?


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Don't call it that.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Right. I forgot, here in the States you call it a "sausage in the mouth".


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

DougF said:


> Occidental College? The OC?


I don't understand the question and I won't respond to it.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

Also Arrested Development is getting a Mad Man. As John Slattery is joining the cast.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/08/16/john-slattery-arrested-development_n_1788606.html


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> Right. I forgot, here in the States you call it a "sausage in the mouth".


Mr. Fingerbottom?


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Liza Minnelli back for 'Arrested Development'

http://insidetv.ew.com/2012/09/10/liza-minnelli-arrested-development/


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

Yup. Someone posted a photo on reddit the other day showing Liza climbing the steps of the stair car.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I wish I had a time machine so I could travel to the future and watch these new episodes.


----------



## 3D (Oct 9, 2001)

GOB: It ain't easy being white,
FRANKLIN: it ain't easy being brown,
GOB: all this pressure to be bright,
FRANKLIN: I got childrens all over town

-From "Franklin Comes Alive"


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Is she the brownish area with points?


----------



## mycoda (Feb 10, 2008)

Her?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

spikedavis said:


> Anyong.


Anyong.


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

scandia101 said:


> Anyong.


Hello.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Mae Whitman is back too.

http://www.complex.com/pop-culture/...n-the-upcoming-season-of-arrested-development


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

_Her?_


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

Ann hog?


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Win a walk on role in the new season:

http://youregonnagetsomewalkons.com/


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

I think I'm going to go to Burger King.
They do have very delicious food.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Since I live in L.A., what are the chances that the "trip to L.A." as part of the prize would consist of them driving me from my apartment to the set in the stair car?


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Fahtrim said:


> I think I'm going to go to Burger King.
> They do have very delicious food.


It's a wonderful restaurant!


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

trainman said:


> Since I live in L.A., what are the chances that the "trip to L.A." as part of the prize would consist of them driving me from my apartment to the set in the stair car?


You're gonna get some hop ons.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Zevida said:


> Win a walk on role in the new season:
> 
> http://youregonnagetsomewalkons.com/


I'm not eligible.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

JETarpon said:


> I'm not eligible.


Me neither!


----------



## mycoda (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks like you've got a stew going!

http://collider.com/arrested-development-season-4-carl-weathers/204734/


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Wonder if there will be an Arrested Development flu breakout the day it premieres?

-smak-


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I just finished watching the first 3 seasons for the third time. Such a great show.

The picture above of the cast is so awesome. I can not believe we are getting more episodes of this show. So excited!!!


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

I might have a party on the night of the premiere. If anyone wants to stay over, I've got a nice, hard cot for you.


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

DougF said:


> I might have a party on the night of the premiere. If anyone wants to stay over, I've got a nice, hard cot for you.


In the attic?


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

DougF said:


> I might have a party on the night of the premiere. If anyone wants to stay over, I've got a nice, hard cot for you.


You'd do that to your own brother?!?


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

BK89 said:


> You'd do that to your own brother?!?


I said *cot*!


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

http://www.vulture.com/2012/12/more-new-arrested-development.html

Great news!! They shot too much material and are now planning on 12-15 episodes instead of 10!!!!!


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

Awesome! Can't wait.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

This is too good...



> The new season of Arrested Development is set to debut on Netflix Instant in 2013, but today, Netflix's "Watch Instantly" just added a bunch of fake movies and TV shows from the first three seasons of Arrested Development to the streaming service. Titles like Girls with Low Self Esteem: Newport Beach, Les Cousins Dangereux, Scandalmakers, and Boyfights appear as "Watch Instantly" options.












Greg


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

That is good news.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

It looks like it links to the mention in an episode.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

...and it's totally working.

What say you, TCF watch-a-long?

3 episodes a week?


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Robin said:


> ...and it's totally working.
> 
> What say you, TCF watch-a-long?
> 
> 3 episodes a week?


Only if you dredge up the original threads and bump. 

Greg


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Robin said:


> ...and it's totally working.
> 
> What say you, TCF watch-a-long?
> 
> 3 episodes a week?


I've already started -- began Monday, and have already (re)watched the first two episodes.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

A coworker started watching the show for the first time a couple months ago. I decided to watch along with him. I ended up watching the entire series before he finished the first season.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Saw Mae Whitman post this recently:


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Her?


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

gchance said:


> Only if you dredge up the original threads and bump.
> 
> Greg


I'll admit to going back and reading those once or twice.

-smak-


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Well, this is odd. I saw there was a new message in this thread, so I opened it... and got this. I wonder if one of the images attached is on an unsafe site? Maybe an admin can look into it.










Greg


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

getting the same thing.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

Me too.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Same here. The only way I'm coming into this thread for a while is with tapatalk.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

The same thing happened on my company's broadcast site. Both have apparently been cleaned up. Every so often an ad gets marked as possible malware.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Use Your Allusion!

http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/02/26/arrested-development-ben-stiller/


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Ron Howard posted on twitter:


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

The Final Countdown to May 26 (12:01AM PT)


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

yay!


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

15 episodes!

http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/04/04/arrested-development-premiere-date-jason-bateman/


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Awesome that it is being released at 12:01 on a Sunday. I know what I'll be doing that Sunday. 

Crap, is that Memorial Day weekend? It is!! I won't be home that weekend.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Hoffer said:


> Awesome that it is being released at 12:01 on a Sunday. I know what I'll be doing that Sunday.
> 
> Crap, is that Memorial Day weekend? It is!! I won't be home that weekend.


Sounds like you've made a huge mistake.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Hoffer said:


> Awesome that it is being released at 12:01 on a Sunday. I know what I'll be doing that Sunday.
> 
> Crap, is that Memorial Day weekend? It is!! I won't be home that weekend.


I love the idea of watching the entire series at once, but even if it's 23 minutes an episode (rather than 30), I have a tough time watching almost six hours of ANYTHING. I thought watching LOTR in its entirety in the movie theater was a good idea, but in execution I was done about halfway through the 2nd one. Then again, that was 12 hours, hehe.

Greg


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Is it going to be all 30 or will they release them one per week?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Hoffer said:


> Crap, is that Memorial Day weekend? It is!! I won't be home that weekend.


What does that matter? iPhone? iPad? Ignore family!!



wprager said:


> Is it going to be all 30 or will they release them one per week?


I'm almost positive they've said they'll dump 'em all (not 30, 15) at once, just like their other orig series.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

wprager said:


> Is it going to be all 30 or will they release them one per week?


It's 15 and they will be released all at once just like other Netflix Original Series.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

gchance said:


> I love the idea of watching the entire series at once, but even if it's 23 minutes an episode (rather than 30), I have a tough time watching almost six hours of ANYTHING. I thought watching LOTR in its entirety in the movie theater was a good idea, but in execution I was done about halfway through the 2nd one. Then again, that was 12 hours, hehe.
> 
> Greg


I read in an article about a week ago that she length of the shows will be however long they need to be to tell the story.

Since they are outside the network model there is no need to be bound by 23 minutes.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

mattack said:


> What does that matter? iPhone? iPad? Ignore family!!


Unfortunately I'll be camping.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Hoffer said:


> Unfortunately I'll be camping.


iPad with cell connection.. heh heh


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I think the concept of these episodes is really intriguing, with the same stories being told in different episodes from different characters points of view. It will be a real triumph for creativity of these do well and other creators have the chance to try unconventional ideas.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

has anyone heard whether or not these eps will [eventually] be released on Netflix DVD, or is this series going to be limited to _only_ Netflix streaming?


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think the concept of these episodes is really intriguing, with the same stories being told in different episodes from different characters points of view. It will be a real triumph for creativity of these do well and other creators have the chance to try unconventional ideas.


That is neat. I had read that each episode would focus primarily on one character, with other characters making appearances, but I hadn't heard that the episodes would tell the same stories from different POVs.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

dbranco said:


> has anyone heard whether or not these eps will [eventually] be released on Netflix DVD, or is this series going to be limited to _only_ Netflix streaming?


House of Cards is being released on BluRay (I didn't read anything about DVD) so I would expect the same for AD.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Though apparently a DIFFERENT company has rights for House of Cards on physical media.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

mattack said:


> Though apparently a DIFFERENT company has rights for House of Cards on physical media.


Netflix doesn't sell media does it ?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

JohnB1000 said:


> Netflix doesn't sell media does it ?


I guess not, but they could have. Would have cost more up front, but they're not the sole financer and don't own the content.

Which I didn't realize until I just read an article about it. I had thought it was a Netflix production. It's really a Media Rights Capital production. Netflix has licensed the first window to show the content. Much like other networks do.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

hefe said:


> I guess not, but they could have. Would have cost more up front, but they're not the sole financer and don't own the content.
> 
> Which I didn't realize until I just read an article about it. I had thought it was a Netflix production. It's really a Media Rights Capital production. Netflix has licensed the first window to show the content. Much like other networks do.


So that widely reported deal where Netflix paid $100 million for the 26 episodes being produced was not entirely accurate? That other company funded the production and used Netflix's money, but Netflix wasn't producing the show themselves?


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> So that widely reported deal where Netflix paid $100 million for the 26 episodes being produced was not entirely accurate? That other company funded the production and used Netflix's money, but Netflix wasn't producing the show themselves?


There was never a 26 episode plan. It was a 10 episode plan. They shot too much footage and made 15 episode. (According to them)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

aadam101 said:


> There was never a 26 episode plan. It was a 10 episode plan. They shot too much footage and made 15 episode. (According to them)


I remember it being reported that Netflix greenlit two full seasons (26 episodes) at a cost of around $100 million. Are you saying that the 26 episodes was never actually planned, but that's simply what resulted because the production shot too much material?


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

You two are talking about different shows.



aadam101 said:


> There was never a 26 episode plan. It was a 10 episode plan. They shot too much footage and made 15 episode. (According to them)


He's talking about Arrested Development.



DevdogAZ said:


> I remember it being reported that Netflix greenlit two full seasons (26 episodes) at a cost of around $100 million. Are you saying that the 26 episodes was never actually planned, but that's simply what resulted because the production shot too much material?


He's talking about House of Cards.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

The print marketing materials are awesome!










You can see them all here:

http://mashable.com/2013/04/10/arrested-development-netflix-posters/


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

I wore my "And that's why you always leave a note" t-shirt to church this morning.

The pastor used that video clip as part of his sermon.

For once, nobody asked me what my shirt meant.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

This week, right?


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

One more month, I believe -- May 26th is the date that I had read.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Guess my son jumped the gun. I don't know how to break it to him. He has a party planned for the week-end. Thanks for setting me straight.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

EW has a short scene from the new season. It's an outtake, but part of it will appear in one episode.

http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/04/25/arrested-development-buster-lucille/

You can also have a peek at their three AD covers.

http://popwatch.ew.com/2013/04/24/this-weeks-cover-arrested-development/


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

jilter said:


> Guess my son jumped the gun. I don't know how to break it to him. He has a party planned for the week-end. Thanks for setting me straight.


Don't break it to him! The party would be a blast with everyone mocking him


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

And some pics from the new season. You will see a couple of recurring characters who are back, so if you don't want to know who they are don't click.

http://www.ew.com/ew/gallery/0,,20693825,00.html


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Anubys said:


> Don't break it to him! The party would be a blast with everyone mocking him


He should gather all his friends and then say, "I've made a huge mistake."


----------



## ferrumpneuma (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm surprised none of the party guests know the correct date.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

DougF said:


> And some pics from the new season. You will see a couple of recurring characters who are back, so if you don't want to know who they are don't click.
> 
> http://www.ew.com/ew/gallery/0,,20693825,00.html


Interesting flashback casting:



Spoiler













Kristin Wiig and Seth Rogen as young Lucille and George.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

EW has some stuff on the structure of the season. Not really spoilers but just in case.



Spoiler



The season will separately follow each character after the previous season finale. The same events through different characters eyes. 6x2 episode arcs + a few others things. Very few scenes with multiple characters. This was partly based on scheduling difficulties. Only Michael appears in all stories.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Some more pics from EW. No story spoilers IMO, but one of the pics does show a supporting character who I had not heard was coming back yet. So, click at your own risk.

http://www.ew.com/ew/gallery/0,,20693840,00.html


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Just realized we are less than a month away.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Has anybody heard if they were able to get Oscar back for this season?


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Why do you ask? Do you want him to put it in your brownie?


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

Another new poster.



I echo the sentiment - is it May 26th yet??


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> Another new poster.
> 
> I echo the sentiment - is it May 26th yet??


"We've unmade a huge mistake."

That is an awesome slogan!


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> "We've unmade a huge mistake."
> 
> That is an awesome slogan!


Is it?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Can't decide what parts of the first 3 seasons to re-watch so I have references fresh in my mind. I'm not sure I will have time to watch all of it between now and when it starts. 

Discuss.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm going to rewatch the whole run beginning tonight.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I've watched the entire series 3 times. Last time was last year. I was thinking I'd rewatch it a 4th time before the new stuff shows up, but I don't think that will happen.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I just blue through it over a week or two. It's easy to watch while I'm doing something else or have on in the background. And the seasons get shorter, so it's not 3 full 22 episode seasons. I also skipped the episodes with Rita in season 3 - in retrospect that was the worst part of the show IMO.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Zevida said:


> *I just blue through it over a week or two.* It's easy to watch while I'm doing something else or have on in the background. And the seasons get shorter, so it's not 3 full 22 episode seasons. I also skipped the episodes with Rita in season 3 - in retrospect that was the worst part of the show IMO.


I see what you did there.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

I'd like to do a full rewatch before the premiere, but it's just over two weeks away. I'm not optimistic it can be done.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

DougF said:


> I'd like to do a full rewatch before the premiere, but it's just over two weeks away. I'm not optimistic it can be one.


Aha! So there are at least two of us. Those of you who have seen it 20 times and thus don't need to spend their free time re-watching, please make us a guide of the 30 key episodes to re-watch.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> "We've unmade a huge mistake."
> 
> That is an awesome slogan!


It was the winner of a slogan contest held on Facebook. 

Greg


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

Just a reminder in 2 weeks and also to post the trailer.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Michael S said:


> Just a reminder in 2 weeks and also to post the trailer.
> 
> YouTube Link: Arrested Development S4 Trailer


"I'm used to a car with stairs."


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

Question - how does it make most sense to parse discussion of episodes on TC? A single thread for the season isn't great, because some people won't binge watch, so they're left out of all conversations unless they want to be spoilered. Should there be a separate thread for each episode?

In the previous seasons I loved watching an episode, then going to TivoCommunity and see what jokes I missed, then going back and rewatching those parts. That won't be possible if there's only one thread for the season. So I'm thinking best idea may be one thread for each episode, with spoilers allowed through that episode but no further. But that introduces a LOT of threads to keep track of, so I don't know...

Thoughts?


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Another vote for separate threads.

I thought the house of cards discussion really suffered being in a single thread s since no one could discuss it until you'd finished the series.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I too would prefer a thread per episode, with spoilers allowed for everything up to and including that episode. That's the way we generally would do it for a normal good show that's expected to garner a decent amount of discussion per episode. The season threads are a good idea for meh shows that don't have a big following or that don't elicit much discussion or where spoilers aren't really a concern. AD doesn't fall into any of those categories, and the fact that all episodes happen to be available simultaneously shouldn't change how we treat it.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Is it against the rules to have a thread to index the other threads? What if someone made a master thread where the OP was updated with links to each episode's thread? It is too bad there is no "summary" second box as that would be helpful in this case where in each thread that box could point to the other episode threads.

*Edit:* jilter could update this OP to have those links I guess.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

While I agree there should be single episode threads, this show poses a unique problem. It's not designed as a flowing narrative from one episode to the next. This batch of episodes largely take place simultaneously, with each episode showing us the same set of circumstances from different character's points of view. They're designed to be watched in any order. So one school of thought my say that it would work best to have each thread self contained with no spoilers from any others. But another way to think about is that each episode enhances the others, so being able to talk about them all at once may be better. 

I'm not sure what the best option is.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm not sure what the best option is.


We all take a pledge and do a binge viewing and have completed it by the 28th. Then we can all talk freely as we like.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Or just label the thread "4th season, spoilers for all episodes," period, and don't worry about how long it's going to take people to watch all 15.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

trainman said:


> Or just label the thread "4th season, spoilers for all episodes," period, and don't worry about how long it's going to take people to watch all 15.


Problem with that is it will discourage people from participating in the thread until they've watched them all, and that will basically kill the vibrant discussion that was so prevalent in threads for AD during the first three seasons.

The more I think about it, I think we should just have threads for each episode, but any reference to any of the other episodes should be in spoiler tags. That way anyone who has seen an episode can participate in discussion about that episode without worrying about what order they've watched the episodes in.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> While I agree there should be single episode threads, this show poses a unique problem. It's not designed as a flowing narrative from one episode to the next. This batch of episodes largely take place simultaneously, with each episode showing us the same set of circumstances from different character's points of view. They're designed to be watched in any order.


The creator changed his mind about that:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/334753649681121280


> Except for 1 thing! You gotta watch them in order. Turns out I was not successful in creating a form where the setup follows the punch line


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I read an article talking about how expectations are so high for the show that there is no way it can meet them. People are going to be disappointed but none will dare admit it in public


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

All I know is when I first hard the news that they were bringing back this show, I was so excited that I blue myself.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Zevida said:


> The creator changed his mind about that:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/334753649681121280


I don't know about that. I've read several articles written by critics who visited the sets, have spoken to actors and writers, and they all talk about how each episode stands on it's own and how the same scenes will be seen in several episodes, but from different character's perspectives. And that whether you see Gob's version first or Lindsay's or George Michael's doesn't really matter, and they'll all provide more context for each other.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Guys, guys, it's obvious, isn't it? You'll just have to watch it in 15! times.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

NPR's guide to the running gags from the show.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't know about that. I've read several articles written by critics who visited the sets, have spoken to actors and writers, and they all talk about how each episode stands on it's own and how the same scenes will be seen in several episodes, but from different character's perspectives. And that whether you see Gob's version first or Lindsay's or George Michael's doesn't really matter, and they'll all provide more context for each other.


All the critics get their talking points from the same place, and the actors and writers who are interviewed are directed by those same talking points. They've been talking about the "watch in any order" for a while, but since the creator is the one who is editing everything together, I'd trust his last minute guidance that he couldn't make it work. Or watch in any order you want.

http://www.businessinsider.com/watch-arrested-development-in-order-2013-5

http://www.salon.com/2013/05/15/mitch_hurwitz_watch_arrested_development_season_4_in_order/

http://www.vulture.com/2013/05/arrested-development-viewed-in-order.html


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I stand corrected. Thanks for the links. 


I think that settles the question about the episode threads. Single thread per episode, with spoilers about previous episodes allowed. Just like every other show.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

The possible problem for those who binge watch could be remembering specifically what happened in which episode. For some it's easier to go to one place to have a conversation rather than going to 15 different places. I agree that having separate episodes threads is probably the way to go but Netflix's model doesn't make it easy.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

BrettStah said:


> All I know is when I first hard the news that they were bringing back this show, I was so excited that I blue myself.


There really has got to be a better way to say that.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

I also vote for single episode threads. But if there are some who want to participate in a whole-season thread, I say go for it.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Separate threads.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

Agreed. Separate threads.


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

Got my first huge laugh out loud reading about the new season in this interview in Time with Ron Howard:


> _Without spoiling anything you dont want to spoil, can you talk a little bit about your acting role in the new season?_
> 
> Im not a central figure. But I am a plot point. And I particularly enjoy that the narrator is oblivious to who is Ron Howard. He couldnt care less who this Ron Howard person is. Just another specimen to be examined.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

FourFourSeven said:


> Got my first huge laugh out loud reading about the new season in this interview in Time with Ron Howard:


That should be funny. Ron Howard narration speaking about Ron Howard's character.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

A collection of 44 Facebook cover photos that some guy on Reddit posted today in anticipation of Season 4.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Arrested Development salaries...
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/05/22/arrested-development-salaries-season-4_n_3321438.html



> The revival of "Arrested Development" isn't your typical TV story. The entire cast reunited for new Netflix episodes, but not all at once, making it a tricky production and because of the way it was made, the cast of "Arrested Development" received an unusal salary breakdown, according to The Hollywood Reporter.
> 
> Season 4 of "Arrested Development" is formatted with each character at the focus of at least one episode -- some have two. THR reports that therefore, each actor -- Jason Bateman, Michael Cera, Tony Hale, Will Arnett, Portia de Rossi, Alia Shawkat, David Cross, Jeffrey Tambor and Jessica Walter -- received $125,00 for the episode she/he stars in. If the actor appears in more than 90 seconds of another actor's episode, they received $50,000. If it's less than 90 seconds, the actor received $10,000. If a clip from a previous episode is used, the actor received $1,000. Bateman is the only actor to appear in every episode.
> 
> "That show launched a lot of our careers and everyone is doing great, so to come back together while things are going well is really a fortunate situation," Bateman told GQ in March. "Everybody had to be big boys about not making it financially impossible."


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Thrillist had an article on AD themed cocktails for your viewing parties.

Not many items that I've already got in stock, unfortunately. Fun read, though!


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Five short clips from season four hidden in this page.

http://backfromgettingcanned.netflix.com/


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

So, what time is it going to be available?
Will their servers be able to sustain the traffic?
This is an amazing experiment in my opinion.

edited out my typo...sorry.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

jilter said:


> So, what time is it going to be available?


12:01am Pacific Time.

I'm curious to see the length of each episode. For broadcast they were all about 22 minutes, but Netflix doesn't have the same constraints. Will they be 30 minutes? Longer?


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

GoPackGo said:


> 12:01am Pacific Time.
> 
> I'm curious to see the length of each episode. For broadcast they were all about 22 minutes, but Netflix doesn't have the same constraints. Will they be 30 minutes? Longer?


I had read somewhere that most will be around 30 but a few of them are a little longer than that.

http://splitsider.com/2013/05/new-a...ason-will-feature-longer-episodes-and-nudity/


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Great interview with Mitch Hurwitz:

http://www.avclub.com/articles/mitchell-hurwitz-talks-about-the-resurrection-of-a,98157/


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

'Arrested Development' Season 4 Causes Surge in Broadband Traffic Over Memorial Day Weekend

Here's some interesting info on the web traffic driven by Arrested Development.



> - One DSL network had an astounding 36% of devices watching Netflix on Sunday watch at least part of one episode of Arrested Development. This was over 3x the number we saw for House of Cards (which had 11% viewing).
> 
> - Preliminary numbers show about 10% of viewers made it to Episode 15 on Sunday/Monday (More on this later today as we get data collated).


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Well, so much for the individual vs. season thread. I figured by the time I woke up on Sunday morning, there would be individual threads for every episode. But there was only one for the first. I watched the first two and created a thread for the second, but those appear to be the only two individual threads. Meanwhile, the season thread someone created has 50+ replies and seems to be the preferred place for discussion. That's disappointing, since my wife wants to watch with me, which means I'll only be able to watch an episode or two per day, and it may be a couple weeks before we get through all of them. Because of the nature of that thread, I don't dare go in it at all until I'm done with all 15 episodes. I'd much prefer participating in individual episode threads after I finish each episode.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm staying out of the whole season thread, and will continue to post in, or create, individual season threads. Once I'm done with the whole season, I'm going to smeek the living hell out of the whole season thread.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Because of the nature of that thread, I don't dare go in it at all until I'm done with all 15 episodes. I'd much prefer participating in individual episode threads after I finish each episode.


I was watching masses of episodes at once, late at night, and nobody would have been posting (or replying if I started the threads). I watched the first 4 episodes after midnight PST when they went live.

For me, there was just no way to discuss on a per-episode basis. Do I stop watching to comment? No, because I wanted to watch. Post in one while watching the next episode? No, I would miss things, I wanted to be engaged.

So the next day, I'd forgotten which episodes contained which content, and just continued on. For me, the entire season thread turned out to be the right place to be.

Greg


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

For the first person, who is ahead of everybody else, that's correct. For everyone who is following behind, it's a place you have to stay out of until you've watched all 15, because someone is ahead of you and will spoil something before you've seen it.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I'll be watching slow and will prefer single episode threads. If they aren't there yet when I watch an episode, I'll create one.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Well, so much for the individual vs. season thread. I figured by the time I woke up on Sunday morning, there would be individual threads for every episode. But there was only one for the first. I watched the first two and created a thread for the second, but those appear to be the only two individual threads. Meanwhile, the season thread someone created has 50+ replies and seems to be the preferred place for discussion. That's disappointing, since my wife wants to watch with me, which means I'll only be able to watch an episode or two per day, and it may be a couple weeks before we get through all of them. Because of the nature of that thread, I don't dare go in it at all until I'm done with all 15 episodes. I'd much prefer participating in individual episode threads after I finish each episode.


I'm with you. I say us slow pokes just create episode threads as we go. The full season thread is useless unless you're the first one or don't mind spoilers.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

I think that's a good idea. I can say though, I haven't posted any spoilers, or at least ones you would understand without watching it.  I'll gladly join in threads you guys create.

Greg


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Can we discuss how the show is, spoiler free? I've seen a few posts on FB/twitter and people seem disappointed by it.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Before I start this, I'm honestly not trying to crap on this thread. I really want to know the answer. (Yeah, you can see what's coming.) I'm assuming, based on the date of this thread start, that it is not strictly about the new set of episodes that just premiered, but the whole show, so that's what my comment is on.

I continually hear people rave about "Arrested Development," that it is one of the funniest, best, most awesomest shows ever in the history of television. I've tried to watch it before and it didn't click with me, so this past weekend, with a lack of anything else on, I pulled it up and started watching from the beginning. I thought to myself, "Maybe I didn't give it a fair try. Maybe I missed something the first time around."

No, alas not. I hated the characters. The characters that weren't out and out offensively annoying (the majority) were either stupid (Buster) or pathetic (Michael/George Michael), and I thought the plots were insultingly stupid.

Even in the first few episodes, I already see some of the oft-quoted lines, like "her," "No Touching," "Steve Holt" and such. And by the simple fact that they are repeated so often, I can only surmise that those are supposed to be funny in some way. But for me, there wasn't a single moment in those episodes that made me laugh, guffaw, snicker, grin, or even a mild "Mona Lisa" smile.

I made it to about episode 5 before I had to turn the TV off and go take a walk, lest I do severe bodily harm to myself. To paraphrase a line from the late great Roger Ebert: "I hated this show. Hated hated hated hated hated this show. Hated it. Hated the sensibility that thought anyone would like it."

I know humor is not only very personal, but also very difficult to quantify. That said, does someone feel up to trying to explain to me what exactly is so blasted amazing about this show? Again, I'm not trying to threadcrap - I just don't get what is supposed to be funny about this show, and would love to know.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

It may just not be for you. I will say this: the characters aren't supposed to be sympathetic. They're all flawed and I think some of the enjoyment of the show, for me, comes from the Schadenfreude it imparts as I watch them suffer from circumstances that are largely of their own making. I do find it intelligently written, too - there's lots of quick wordplay and there are many hidden "Easter eggs" peppered through the episodes - it's the type of series where the props in the background are all carefully and intentionally placed, often to great comedic effect. A small example - in the new season, a character attends a support group. In the background, there's a small flyer tacked to the wall. It says "Feeling Blue?" In and of itself, that's not funny. But the show rewards close attention and regular viewers would give that, at the very least, a Mona Lisa Smile. For me, that's actually the show's primary draw - the jokes thread through the whole season, indeed the whole series, so that what is only marginally funny at first eventually becomes very funny. Think of an orchestral piece of music - there are different refrains and the music has a definite start and end and is different along the way, but the more you listen the more you begin to pick up on motifs and how they are twisted and played differently at different times. That's what this show does. Five episodes may not be enough to see it. With most shows I'd say that's giving it a fair shot. With this one, I almost think you have to watch the full season twice over to really appreciate how well crafted the episodes are and how they actually all tie together. It's a big commitment, though, to be sure. Not everyone likes all types of music, and this may be a piece that you simply wind up not enjoying.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I don't think I agree with everything danterner said, or at least implied. If you watched 5 episodes and actively hated the show, you should definitely stop watching. It's obviously not your cup of tea. That's OK! You do not need to "watch the full season twice over" to get the humor. I thought even the first show was very funny. It's true that the more you watch the more you get, but you should still find it funny the first time or it's not for you.

I do think maybe you're taking it too seriously, though, Loadstar, if you got such a visceral reaction from less than 2 hours that it forced you out of the house! That might be part of the problem; AD is almost as much a send-up of TV as it is anything else. As danterner said, none of the characters are supposed to be appealing. They are all ridiculous in their own way; most are ridiculous in virtually every way. Many of us find that funny. If you prefer shows that have some characters you can identify with, with at least nominal "good guys" and "bad guys", you definitely won't like AD.

I'm not sure we can help with your question, though. Just like you can't explain to us why you hate this hilarious show so much, we can't explain to you why we find it so hilarious.

But for those that are on the fence, I wouldn't put AD in the category of "cringe comedy", like say _The Comeback_ or even _Curb Your Enthusiasm_. I never remember getting that feeling watching AD. I guess because the characters are so far out there that you don't identify with them enough to cringe.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I loved AD with a passion since the pilot episode. The second episode, Top Banana, I think it a flawless episode. I enjoy the absurd characters, the obvious humor, the wordplay, the quick wit and the sight gags. I think it combines the best of physical comedy, obvious comedy, and subtle comedy. 

It is clever, fresh and fun. But if it's not for you, it's not for you! Don't feel like you have to force yourself to watch. 

I'd be curious to know what comedy shows you do like or love.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

madscientist said:


> I do think maybe you're taking it too seriously, though, Loadstar, if you got such a visceral reaction from less than 2 hours that it forced you out of the house!


Well, it didn't actually make me leave the house (mostly because it was pouring) but I did turn off the TV and walk away from it for a while. As you noted, the visceral reaction I had surprised me, the level at which I _haaaaated_ the show, which is why I wanted to find out what others saw in the show that I wasn't getting.

To respond to Zevida, for what I find funny, it varies. For a standard three-cam live audience sitcom, I enjoy _Big Bang Theory_. For a less standard comedy, I enjoyed _Better Off Ted_ (and on that, I did find some common traits between Portia De Rossi's characters on the two shows that I found somewhat interesting). For British comedy, I enjoy stuff like _Red Dwarf_ and _A Bit of Fry and Laurie_ (but despised a show like _The IT Crowd_.) For dramas, I think some of the sarcastic bon mots from an acerbic character like the title character on _House_ were hilarious, as is the repartee between the characters on a show like _Castle_.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

You know LoadStar, your discussion reminds me of an old show that had some similarities to AD: Police Squad.

It was unique when it aired, and required viewers to watch closely. Rewatching later (it was released on VHS a few years after it aired), there were things not noticed when it originally aired. There were recurring jokes and lines, episode to episode (only 6 episodes were produced). It was also canceled because the wisdom of the time was that it demanded too much attention from viewers, who didn't watch TV that closely.

A funny thing happened years later, of course. The producers made a movie version of the show, which is now universally loved (The Naked Gun). It repeated many of the jokes and gags from the show verbatim, and quite honestly, wasn't near as funny as the show. Yet it remains on top comedy lists to this day, while the TV series remains a cult show.

Thanks for the honesty. I think AD is just one of those shows that people are passionate about to the point where they just can't believe anyone would dislike it.

Greg


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Police Squad! was just a cop show version of the movie Airplane!


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> Police Squad! was just a cop show version of the movie Airplane!


And Airplane! was just a disaster movie version of A Fistful of Yen.

The similarities still stand.

Greg


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Well, it didn't actually make me leave the house (mostly because it was pouring) but I did turn off the TV and walk away from it for a while. As you noted, the visceral reaction I had surprised me, the level at which I _haaaaated_ the show, which is why I wanted to find out what others saw in the show that I wasn't getting.
> 
> To respond to Zevida, for what I find funny, it varies. For a standard three-cam live audience sitcom, I enjoy _Big Bang Theory_. For a less standard comedy, I enjoyed _Better Off Ted_ (and on that, I did find some common traits between Portia De Rossi's characters on the two shows that I found somewhat interesting). For British comedy, I enjoy stuff like _Red Dwarf_ and _A Bit of Fry and Laurie_ (but despised a show like _The IT Crowd_.) For dramas, I think some of the sarcastic bon mots from an acerbic character like the title character on _House_ were hilarious, as is the repartee between the characters on a show like _Castle_.


I'm surprised you'd like the absurd humor of Better Off Ted and not Arrested. But I think the key might be that you want characters to cheer for and like. If you can't enjoy unlikable characters then Arrested is definitely not for you. Even House is ultimately saving lives epwhile being a jerk.

Side track: I've heard others make the same comments about Portia's characters on the two shows. I couldn't find them more different. What did you find similar?

And really, if you didn't laugh when, after being put in charge, Buster objects that he's only had eighteenth century agrarian business classes and then says "are you at all concerned about an uprising?" then definitely pass on the show.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

As far as this show is concerned, I will say this: I finally became a Netflix customer this Sunday!


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Well, it didn't actually make me leave the house (mostly because it was pouring) but I did turn off the TV and walk away from it for a while. As you noted, the visceral reaction I had surprised me, the level at which I _haaaaated_ the show, which is why I wanted to find out what others saw in the show that I wasn't getting.
> 
> To respond to Zevida, for what I find funny, it varies. For a standard three-cam live audience sitcom, I enjoy _Big Bang Theory_. For a less standard comedy, I enjoyed _Better Off Ted_ (and on that, I did find some common traits between Portia De Rossi's characters on the two shows that I found somewhat interesting). For British comedy, I enjoy stuff like _Red Dwarf_ and _A Bit of Fry and Laurie_ (but despised a show like _The IT Crowd_.) For dramas, I think some of the sarcastic bon mots from an acerbic character like the title character on _House_ were hilarious, as is the repartee between the characters on a show like _Castle_.


I assume you hated both _Seinfeld_ and _Curb Your Enthusiasm_.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> I assume you hated both _Seinfeld_ and _Curb Your Enthusiasm_.


I didn't hate _Seinfeld_. It wasn't a series I ever watched on a regular basis, but the couple of episodes I've seen here and there weren't bad.

Never saw _Curb_.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Before I start this, I'm honestly not trying to crap on this thread. I really want to know the answer. (Yeah, you can see what's coming.) I'm assuming, based on the date of this thread start, that it is not strictly about the new set of episodes that just premiered, but the whole show, so that's what my comment is on.
> 
> I continually hear people rave about "Arrested Development," that it is one of the funniest, best, most awesomest shows ever in the history of television. I've tried to watch it before and it didn't click with me, so this past weekend, with a lack of anything else on, I pulled it up and started watching from the beginning. I thought to myself, "Maybe I didn't give it a fair try. Maybe I missed something the first time around."
> 
> ...


"Arrested Development" is intelligent TV. You don't like because you aren't smart enough to get it.



Seriously, I f'ing hate that response. Just chalk it up to "it ain't for me" and move on. I love it and did from the first episode. But, I can see how others would not. I can't even put my finger on why I like it so much. I'm not going to chalk it all up to "smartly written". It just grabbed me. It didn't grab you. Move on to what you do like and forget about AD.

I've been a sci-fi geek my whole life. Got my first taste of "Dr. Who" a year or two ago and was amazed by how bored I was. Didn't even make it a full episode. I'm sure there are rabid fans who could point out 100 reasons why I should try again but I'm not going to bother.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> I didn't hate _Seinfeld_. It wasn't a series I ever watched on a regular basis, but the couple of episodes I've seen here and there weren't bad.
> 
> Never saw _Curb_.


I don't think you'd like Curb. I think you'd hate the characters too much.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I didn't care for AD until I started watching from the beginning. Before then I thought it was vastly overrated based on randomly watching random episodes.

As to scottjf8's question... I thought it was a good season overall. The first few were underwhelming but it consistently picked up steam and the last 7-8 were great.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Yes, it is absurdist comedy. The family, and the situations they find themselves in, are totally absurd. The show is filled with puns, visual jokes, and self-referential humor. And it has 9 interweaving stories in every episode. It even has slapstick from time to time.

Michael tries to be the everyman character, surrounded by increasingly absurd characters, all of whom believe they are the normal ones. The plots, if you can call them that, are barely there, but the characters are broad and it's their interaction, and the wordplay that goes with it, that makes the show. 

Also, the narration. Ron Howard is wonderful as the narrator. 

I find it hilarious.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I think AD, Curb and Seinfeld are three of the funniest shows ever to be on television. I never get enough of any of them and I watch and rewatch all the time.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Are the new AD episodes in HD?

All of the old show was in SD, yes?


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

waynomo said:


> Are the new AD episodes in HD?
> 
> All of the old show was in SD, yes?


All of the old show was HD. The new season is HD as well. 

Greg


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

gchance said:


> All of the old show was HD. The new season is HD as well.
> 
> Greg


How can you tell on Netflix? as far as I can tell, the netflix resolution for anything (movies, shows) is DVD quality at best. As a new customer, I'm extremely disappointed with the video quality.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Anubys said:


> How can you tell on Netflix? as far as I can tell, the netflix resolution for anything (movies, shows) is DVD quality at best. As a new customer, I'm extremely disappointed with the video quality.


What are you watching it on? The quality on my AppleTV is great compared to say, my TiVo.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Anubys said:


> How can you tell on Netflix? as far as I can tell, the netflix resolution for anything (movies, shows) is DVD quality at best. As a new customer, I'm extremely disappointed with the video quality.





Turtleboy said:


> What are you watching it on? The quality on my AppleTV is great compared to say, my TiVo.


I watch on my Panasonic Viera and it looks fabulous. I've done a side by side comparison between my 16:9 DVD's and Netflix, and Netflix looks much better. That said, I haven't compared a Blu-ray to Netflix.

Greg


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

gchance said:


> I watch on my Panasonic Viera and it looks fabulous. I've done a side by side comparison between my 16:9 DVD's and Netflix, and Netflix looks much better. That said, I haven't compared a Blu-ray to Netflix.
> 
> Greg


I didn't say what display I was using. I'm using my 61 inch DLP.

I have three different devices hooked up to it that can stream Netflix (TiVo, Apple TV, and Roku).


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Reading this thread, my random comments

AD can be a very acquired taste, I know myself and my friends that love it didn't like it the first time around

LoadStar - Did you watch previous seasons or JUST season 4? 100% a show you at least the first time, need to watch in order.

Just finished the season and thought it was pretty good, not as good as the others. But I bet it will grow on my a lot with each re watching, like the other seasons .


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> I didn't say what display I was using. I'm using my 61 inch DLP.
> 
> I have three different devices hooked up to it that can stream Netflix (TiVo, Apple TV, and Roku).


What I meant is that I'm watching it directly on the device, vs. another one hooked through HDMI. I'm quite happy with the quality, to the point of not comparing with my other devices (WDTV Live & Samsung BD).

Greg


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> Reading this thread, my random comments
> 
> AD can be a very acquired taste, I know myself and my friends that love it didn't like it the first time around


I watched the pilot several times before I made it to episode 2. I just didn't see the appeal after one episode. It was mostly because of the parise it received here that I kept going back and watching again.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

It's kind of like the Simpsons.

Yes, the primary story is stupid and the characters are stupid.

We watch at a meta-level above that though. The inside jokes, the weird convoluted connections, etc. make it appealing beyond that primary level.

Having made it through a bunch of episodes on season 4, I can see I'm going to have to go back and rewatch these to catch everything and admire the sheer ingenuity of such a complex story.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> LoadStar - Did you watch previous seasons or JUST season 4? 100% a show you at least the first time, need to watch in order.


I started from the beginning, season 1 episode 1. I made it through to season 1, episode 5 before I bailed.

I haven't seen any other episodes.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

gchance said:


> All of the old show was HD. The new season is HD as well.
> 
> Greg


Hmmm, I was just assuming the old was in SD, because that is what IFC is currently broadcasting on their HD channel. I certainly don't remember from the first time I watched it.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

gchance said:


> All of the old show was HD. The new season is HD as well.
> 
> Greg


As originally broadcast, no, it wasn't in HD. FOX didn't begin broadcasting in HD until 2004, AD's second season, and even then it was only limited programming such as the NFL game of the week. AD didn't become available in HD until after the show was off the air.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> What are you watching it on? The quality on my AppleTV is great compared to say, my TiVo.





gchance said:


> I watch on my Panasonic Viera and it looks fabulous. I've done a side by side comparison between my 16:9 DVD's and Netflix, and Netflix looks much better. That said, I haven't compared a Blu-ray to Netflix.
> 
> Greg


I have a Panny Viera as well. I'm streaming it through my PS3 so I can take advantage of my home theater setup instead of having the Panny stream it directly (and then I only get the TV speakers). The quality of the video is bad either way. I was actually wondering if you need to pay more for HD or something.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Anubys said:


> I have a Panny Viera as well. I'm streaming it through my PS3 so I can take advantage of my home theater setup instead of having the Panny stream it directly (and then I only get the TV speakers). The quality of the video is bad either way. I was actually wondering if you need to pay more for HD or something.


Netflix will generally serve HD when it can (which in my experience is most of the time, assuming the source material is available that way), but it will down-res the stream depending on conditions on their end or yours. Could be that you've tried to watch at a coincidentally bad time. (And what's your data speed?)

You can also double-check your preferences. Under Your Account on the Netflix website, click Manage Video Quality and make sure you don't have a lower setting checked.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I watched some episodes of prior seasons on Amazon. They never were in HD when streaming from my PS3. Most other things are (though, of late, it does drop out of HD sometimes). I assumed they weren't in HD. Kind of surprised to hear they are.

I re-watched about 6 episodes this past weekend. I noticed a few things more, but they aren't quite as rich on second viewing as the original series was.

I also notice that they did some tricky editing or re-shooting. Some conversations have just a few sentences or moments and then in later episodes they are expanded. e.g.



Spoiler



Michael's conversation with GOB about the bad hypothetical example of homosexuality.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> As originally broadcast, no, it wasn't in HD. FOX didn't begin broadcasting in HD until 2004, AD's second season, and even then it was only limited programming such as the NFL game of the week. AD didn't become available in HD until after the show was off the air.


So are you saying the it was shot in HD, but broadcast in SD?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

waynomo said:


> So are you saying the it was shot in HD, but broadcast in SD?


I would assume that it was shot on 35mm film, and therefore able to be scanned in later in high definition.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I would assume that it was shot on 35mm film, and therefore able to be scanned in later in high definition.


I guess you mean 35mm film stock which is 16:9 as opposed to standard 35mm which is 4:3. I haven't seen any episodes that appear 16:9. Is that what people are watching from Netflix? And it is not stretched? That is the real aspect ratio?

When did they start using film again? I just assumed all sitcoms were taped. Formerly on video tape and now perhaps right to computer disk.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

I think HDNet used to have it in HD and that's where the 720p torrents came from


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I have all 3 of the original DVD box set releases (first season was released in 2004) and they're all 16:9.

I didn't have an HD set when they were first aired so I don't know if they aired in HD but at least the DVDs have been 16:9 for almost a decade.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

This reminds me of my initial impression of AD. I remember watching a couple episodes and not liking it. A year later, a coworker was watching the show off DVD and talked and talked about how great it was. So, I went back and started watching from the beginning again. For some reason, it clicked this second time. I think I've watched the entire first 3 seasons 3 times now. Half way through my second viewing of season 4.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

Street Fighter video game, Arrested Development style

Youtube link


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

"'Arrested Development' is 'definitely' coming back, says series creator Mitch Hurwitz"

http://www.theverge.com/2013/7/27/4...is-definitely-coming-back-says-series-creator


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

:up: Awesome!


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

> If they can get the whole cast together again





> the streaming video company was in talks to produce another season


One person on one side saying "definitely" doesn't seem very definite to me considering it's very early and there are a lot of ifs.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Does anyone know how to get the 'morphinapg version' of season 4? He took the mixed up jumble that was given to us and re-edited them into a logical order. These are actual edits, not just watching them in a different order.

All the links are dead on reddit, but someone out there has to have them available somehow.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/projecthotmess/comments/1flo48


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Donbadabon said:


> Does anyone know how to get the 'morphinapg version' of season 4? He took the mixed up jumble that was given to us and re-edited them into a logical order. These are actual edits, not just watching them in a different order.
> 
> All the links are dead on reddit, but someone out there has to have them available somehow.
> 
> ...


http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/8537461


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Interesting this thread would pop up now. With the second season of House of Cards coming out, it reminded me that I never finished watching S4 of AD, so I've been watching it this week, and now just have two episodes left.

I would love to see the more chronological version for story continuity, but I think it would take away from some of the humor that is inherent in the way the story is told from all the different angles.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/8537461


Yay! I am excited now to watch them all in this new order to see if it makes more sense than the original.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Is the original that hard to follow? I'm ashamed to admit, I never watched the last season


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Is the original that hard to follow? I'm ashamed to admit, I never watched the last season


This was the problem:

-------

Originally, the new episodes of Arrested Development were conceived as something of a "Choose Your Own Adventure" series for fans: Creator Mitch Hurwitz said we'd be able to watch the new episodes on Netflix any which way we pleased and in any order.

Then, last week, after he wrapped the final mix on all fifteen new episodes, he said, scratch that, never mind, please watch sequentially!

And, before the shows go live Sunday at 12:01 a.m., PST, he's intent on making sure everyone knows he has redacted his earlier strategy. "I'm really doing everything I can to put out that misconception that it can be watched in any order," Hurwitz told Vulture during an interview Tuesday. "Although I really did have that ambition at one point."

---

So they filmed it with the intention of being able to watch them as stand-alone episodes, but once they were done realized that wouldn't work so they came up with an order we should watch them that they thought made sense. And because they were filmed as stand-alones, it came off to a lot of us very disjointed.

http://www.vulture.com/2013/05/mitch-hurwitz-dont-binge-watch-arrested-development.html


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I watched 3 of the new episodes and I didn't like them. For some reason, they just didn't feel right to me so I stopped watching. I'll probably revisit eventually.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I watched 3 of the new episodes and I didn't like them. For some reason, they just didn't feel right to me so I stopped watching. I'll probably revisit eventually.


I didn't finish, though I made farther than three episodes. I think I only have the last one to go, but I have zero desire to watch it. There were lots of funny moments and it was great to see these characters again, but it just didn't work for me.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Is the original that hard to follow? I'm ashamed to admit, I never watched the last season





Donbadabon said:


> This was the problem:
> 
> -------
> 
> ...


I don't really think it had anything to do with filming to be standalones and then editing them to be watched in a certain order. You could still watch the first ten or so in pretty much any order, although they each progressively reveal a couple more things, so you might already know something that would have been more humorous if revealed in the proper sequence.

For those that haven't watched, the story is told in a very disjointed manner, and each episode focuses on one particular character, but within each episode, the characters interact with each other. So for example, we might see a scene in a Lindsay episode where she goes to the penthouse and sees her family, and we see the parts of that meeting that are relevant to the Lindsay story. Then later, we see a scene in a GOB episode where he goes to that same meeting and we now see a little more of the meeting because now we're getting GOB's side of the story. And what you learn in the GOB version informs something that you learned in the Lindsay episode. And it makes the Lindsay episode funnier in retrospect, whereas revealing that info directly in the Lindsay episode may not have been as funny.

So when you take that type of construction and spread it out over 15 episodes, it means that we've seen certain scenes multiple times, each time revealing a little more of the story. And we've gone forward and back through the five-year period of this story at least a dozen times. It's incredibly complex and very inventive. I have to give Mitch Hurwitz credit for how much time and effot he put in to get this all so tight.

But having said that, I think they just tried way too hard to make it different and intricate, and by doing so, they lost some of the charm of the original structure. But because of the way this was conceive and written, I think it would be worse if told in a more chronological narrative.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

They did an ensemble show without the ensemble. That was the problem.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Brian Grazer says 17 new episodes coming.

http://uproxx.com/tv/2015/04/arrested-development-netflix/

At the moment, this gets a big meh from me. I still haven't finished the fourth season.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I finally watched it a couple months ago. It picks up around the half way point. The start was really slow though so it took me a bit to push through it.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

I suspect they won't repeat that experiment, and hopefully will do something a bit less convoluted to watch.

Scheduling, as always, will be key, but that's my hope, anyway.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm surprised the actors are still interested. I guess for some, they are either not working much or not in roles that pay very much. For others, such as Michael Cera, Jason Bateman and Jeffery Tambor, they have enough success without this show that I would imagine it took a lot of "persuading" to get them to do 17 more episodes.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

That was the problem last time. They worked around all the busy ones schedules by focusing on one character per show, and that hurt the show.

I don't know how they get around that this time.

-smak-


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I haven't seen Michael Cera in anything else in a while. He was in a string of movies after Super Bad, but then he kinda fell off. I was actually surprised he looked so much older when I saw him in season 4. 

Jason Bateman is probably the hard get. He's been consistently working for years now. Seems he's in at least one movie every year.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I thought S4 was a big bag of suck, but I'd still love to see more episodes. I trust that Mitch Hurwitz will have learned from his S4 mistakes and will hopefully be able to make a 5th season that's more like the first three.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I thought Season 4 was brilliant.

Then again, I'm a structure junkie, and it was so beautifully structured. Watching it unfold, all the pieces gradually falling into place, was glorious.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Portia de Rossi has a steady gig on Scandal now.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I thought Season 4 was brilliant.
> 
> Then again, I'm a structure junkie, and it was so beautifully structured. Watching it unfold, all the pieces gradually falling into place, was glorious.


I feel somewhere close to the opposite about the structure. I appreciated the attempt but it wasn't "actually" beautifully structured. As in, if you re-watch an early scene after a reveal/expansion of it, it doesn't hold up.

On the other hand, some early episodes were funnier upon re-watch for other reasons, though as a whole it did not have anywhere near the replay value of the first 3.

Anyway, I'm still excited about S4. I just hope that they don't go way off the deep end with Jeffrey Tambor's character again.


----------

